
Building a Fast-Growing Startup in a Slow-Moving Industry - wyclif
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/04/ryan-petersen-flexport/
======
andrewfromx
"We’ve pitched people who are really confused when they look at what we do.
They say, ‘Wait, this isn’t a software business! The margins are too low!’ And
we have to say, ‘Look at the cash flow.’ Many VCs are used to seeing 90
percent margins on a million dollars of revenue. When you’re talking about
real world industries, you might be seeing 10 percent margins, but it’s on a
billion dollars of revenue."

